# Sony modelo HCD-RV600D muestra "protect" Push power



## maldo7 (Dic 3, 2008)

Estimados colegas, me llegó el equipo Sony, modelo HCD-RV600D, el cual en modo stand by parece estar ok, pero al oprimir el boton power, aparece el mensaje "protect" Push Power. Al quitarle el integrado de salida y encenderlo no me apareció el mensaje por lo que deduje que éste estaba dañado. Le cambié el integrado de salida y al oprimir power volvió a aparecer el mensaje "protect" Push Power. Espero me orienten con esta avería ya que el propietario lo requiere para las fiestas navideñas y fin de año. De antemano, mis agradecimientos a todos.

maldo.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

El problema puede estar en la fuente del integrado. Sólo daría señales de mal funcionamiento bajo carga. Revisá la alimentación. Si hay zéners regulando voltajes, andá ahí primero.
También pueden ser los parlantes, quemados o mal conectados.

Saludos


----------



## maldo7 (Dic 3, 2008)

Gracias colega San_cacho por tu orientación. Despues de postear el mensaje en este foro seguí revisando y he encontrado tres resistencias fusibles alteradas (una de 1 ohmio y dos de 100 ohmios) en la placa del modulo amplificador de audio. Por ahora las voy a sustituir y te comento.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2008)

lo mas probable es que alla saltado alguna proteccion termica fijate por algun termistor o swich bimetalico


----------



## maldo7 (Dic 3, 2008)

Ok. capitanp, también tendré en cuenta tu recomendación, gracias.


----------



## maldo7 (Dic 4, 2008)

Solución: se cambiaron las dos resistencias de 100 ohmios y la de 1 ohm y listo el pollo, desapareció el mensaje "protect" Push power y quedó trabajando perfectamente. Gracias a los colegas que me colaboraron.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

De nada, Maldo7.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------

